# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  +++   koi treatment ???

## stanleyjr.private

:Lock1:  salam ....


KOI TREATMENT :
Khusus u/ Koi yang bermasalah.....

+1. DIPHTEREX/DEMILIN (sakit cacing jangkar atau kutu ikan), 

+2. METHELINE BLUE (sakit bintik putih), 

+3. GREEN F+AUREOMYCIN (radang insang), 

+4. MALACHITE GREEN+NEGUVON+ANTIBIOTIK FURACIN (busuk sirip borok), 

+5. OKSITETRASIKLIN (diselimuti selaput putih), 

+6. NACL GARAM (jamur), 

+7. VIT E&B KOMPLEKS&CHLORELLA (kurus ikan).


note :
 :Nono:   Sebelum  membeli, harap dibaca dulu pada sachet trlampir, 
apakah kandungan obat  nya   :Confused2: ,  sudah sesuai dgn nama2x penyakitnya (spt diatas).


bila ada masukan / pendapat lainnya, monggo...
bila ada kekurangan, mohon dikoreksi juga...

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

